# Some New Gsar Pics



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thought I would share these new pics and yes I actually have 4 different Marathons. Although I may drop this one keep the tritium Navigator for the tritium fix and go with the Maraglow piece I have posted in this forum for the keeper tool watch. You will notice this one is April 2006 dated, better than what retailers are pushing selling now. I know can't make my mind up lol. On Nato for the pictures


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## MTB (Nov 6, 2006)

What a beauty! I have spoken to my better half and explained the necessity of purchasing one. We've had an agrement for years about discussing buying things we don't actualy need..... strangely she sees this as as I want not a need!!!.

I'll have to work on her a bit more....in the mean time...what a watch!


----------

